# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Hướng dẫn chế tạo cưa bàn - Phần 1

## VMH0307

Xin chào các bạn!
Hôm nay, chúng ta sẽ cùng tự làm ra một máy cưa bàn cho riêng mình.
Bản thân mình không phải là thợ mộc, và cũng là ngoại đạo với ngành mộc, nhưng với sở thích làm ra những sản phẩm cho riêng mình (DIY), mình luôn mong muốn có đầy đủ các công cụ, đồ nghề để có thể chế tạo các sản phẩm mình ưa thích.
Riêng đối với việc chế tạo các sản phẩm bằng gỗ, thì một cái cưa bàn là công cụ không thể thiếu, do khả năng cắt xẻ linh hoạt của nó. Tuy nhiên, giá cả trên thị trường của một máy cưa bàn khá là cao, do vậy mình đã tự chế tạo cho bản thân (chuyển đổi từ cưa cầm tay sang thành cưa bàn) với chi phí rẻ hơn rất nhiều.
Mình có làm video mô tả quá trình chế tạo, các bạn có thể xem ở đây:







Các bước thực hiện như sau:

*Bước 1: Tạo chân bàn*

Bạn hãy tận dụng các khúc gỗ  từ pallet, gỗ phế, vừa rẻ vừa tận dụng, các bạn tự chọn cho mình một kích thước phù hợp, với mình lựa chiều cao chân bàn là 800mm, rộng 600mm, dài 900mm

*Bước 2. Tạo mặt bàn*






Bạn cần cắt và soi hốc rộng bằng mặt bàn cưa của cưa cầm tay. Tùy thuộc vào máy cưa cầm tay của bạn như thế nào để có kích thước phù hợp.
Ở đây mình sử dụng 02 tấm gỗ ván ép với kích thước dày x rộng x dài = 12x1200x800 mm.

*Bước 3: Lắp máy cưa vào bàn*


Ở đây mình sử dụng chốt dọc (tiếng anh gọi chốt này tên là toggle clamp), có ưu điểm là không cần phải khoan, hay đục lỗ gì trên máy khoan cầm tay cả, tháo lắp dễ dàng. Khi nào cần dùng cưa bàn thì bạn lắp vào, khi nào dùng cưa cầm tay thì có thể tháo ra.

*Bước 4: Chế tạo nắp khe lưỡi cưa*




Mục đích của chế tạo nắp khe lưỡi cưa này để dễ dàng có thể thay thế khi hỏng hóc mà không ảnh hưởng gì đến tổng thể của cả máy cưa, đồng thời tăng tính thẩm mỹ.

*Bước 5: Hoàn thiện và thưởng thức thành quả*


Cám ơn các bạn đã theo dõi.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haiquanckbn, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, ppgas, tiger2

----------


## VMH0307

Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm. 
Mình có thể chia sẻ thêm về các chi phí cho sản phẩm này như sau: 
Gỗ làm chân bàn: gỗ từ Pallet, rất rẻ, khoảng 30-40 ngàn đồng 
Gỗ làm mặt bàn: Gỗ ván ép với kích thước 12x1200x2000mm (về cắt làm đôi), giá khoảng 300-350 ngàn đồng 
Máy cưa bàn: tùy thuộc vào mọi người có máy nào, dùng máy đấy nhé, ở đây mình có sẵn máy cưa Bosch GKS 190 giá mới khoảng 2.300.000 đồng. Ngoài ra bạn có thể lựa chọn các máy rẻ hơn dòng Martec, Skill... (hoặc các hãng tương đương hoặc tốt hơn: Markita, Dewalt...), nhưng tốt nhất là tận dụng một cái cưa còn dùng ổn là được. 
Các vật tư khác: Đinh vít, keo... khoảng 100-150 ngàn đồng 
Vậy tổng chi phí khoảng 3.000.000 đồng là có thể có được một chiếc cưa bàn khá tốt và công suất tương đối. 
Trong khi đó, giá một chiếc cưa bàn có công suất tương đương trên thị trường có thể vào tầm 6-7 triệu đồng, hoặc cao hơn nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Mình hay dùng cưa bàn, thấy pp lắp máy cưa như bước 3 an toàn hơn. Loại cưa như trong hình cuối hơi bị nguy hiểm đấy:



Vụ kick back này mình bị hoài nhưng do dùng fence, ko để tay gần nên ko sao. Bác này mới mém bị thôi. Có một số phim khác trông ghê rợn quá nên ko dám post.

----------


## sieunhim

cái vụ chế này ra công trình thấy lính bên ông a nó làm suốt, đơn giản là lấy tấm MDF, đặt cái cưa tay cho xẻ rãnh rồi bắt vít cố định cái cưa tay vào tấm ván --> lật ngửa lên đặt lên kệ là xong, cầu kỳ mất thời gian

----------


## VMH0307

Xin mời các bạn theo dõi tiếp Hướng dẫn chế tạo cưa bàn phần 2 của mình theo link sau:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...2246#post92246

----------


## cminhcAB

> Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm. 
> Mình có thể chia sẻ thêm về các chi phí cho sản phẩm này như sau: 
> Gỗ làm chân bàn: gỗ từ Pallet, rất rẻ, khoảng 30-40 ngàn đồng 
> Gỗ làm mặt bàn: Gỗ ván ép với kích thước 12x1200x2000mm (về cắt làm đôi), giá khoảng 300-350 ngàn đồng 
> Máy cưa bàn: tùy thuộc vào mọi người có máy nào, dùng máy đấy nhé, ở đây mình có sẵn máy cưa Bosch GKS 190 giá mới khoảng 2.300.000 đồng. Ngoài ra bạn có thể lựa chọn các máy rẻ hơn dòng Martec, Skill... (hoặc các hãng tương đương hoặc tốt hơn: Markita, Dewalt...), nhưng tốt nhất là tận dụng một cái cưa còn dùng ổn là được. 
> Các vật tư khác: Đinh vít, keo... khoảng 100-150 ngàn đồng 
> Vậy tổng chi phí khoảng 3.000.000 đồng là có thể có được một chiếc cưa bàn khá tốt và công suất tương đối. 
> Trong khi đó, giá một chiếc cưa bàn có công suất tương đương trên thị trường có thể vào tầm 6-7 triệu đồng, hoặc cao hơn nữa.


Cảm ơn. Cho mình hỏi thêm đoạn sau tại sao lại khoét lỗ bán tròn và kích thước của nó thế nào không vậy

----------

